# 2017 Drive: Marine Toys For Tots



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

It all started On December 19, 2014 when members of ContractorTalk.com *asked a simple question* about finding a way to turn points into toys for children resulted in contractors coming together in a mad dash to make a difference. That Christmas our community came together to donate $1,500 for the kids through *Marine Toys For Tots*!

In 2016 we were able to do even more, along with our sister sites.

*DIYChatroom*: 204,617 points
*ContractorTalk*: 191,692 points
*ElectricianTalk*: 153,634 points
*PaintTalk*: 45,090 points

Those points added up to a final donation in 2016 of:
*5,950.33*

This year, once again, ContractorTalk, ElectricianTalk, PaintTalk, and DIYChatroom will be joining together to make a difference for the kids

We have our own *Hope* account. You can find it *here*.

If you would like to donate your rewards points to that account, you can do so by clicking on "Rewards" in the navigation bar at the top of the community and then by clicking on "Donate" or you can click *here*. Simply enter the user name, Hope and the amount of points you would like to donate.

Somewhere around Thanksgiving we will add up all the points in Hope's account and donate the cash to the *Marine Toys For Tots* program.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

*Frequently Asked Questions:*

*What is Toys For Tots*
"Toys for Tots is a program run by the United States Marine Corps Reserve which distributes toys to children whose parents cannot afford to buy them gifts for Christmas. The program was founded in 1947 by reservist Major Bill Hendricks."

*How do I get points?*
Points are awarded when you post to the community on the full site. Unfortunately we are unable to earn points from the apps. You can read more about the points if you click on "rewards" in our site navigation, from the full site.

*How do I donate points?*
From the full site, you click on rewards". Then you click on "donate". The username you would donate to is Hope. 

*Toys For Tots Foundation*
http://www.toysfortots.org/default.aspx

*Marine Toys for Tots Foundation* (on Facebook)
https://www.facebook.com/toysfortots

The deadline for this will likely be in November. I will update y'all when we have an exact cutoff date for the donations.


----------



## Hope (Jul 31, 2014)

Posting from Hope so we can monitor points.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... It's atad Early for Christmas,.....
But as last year, remind me nearer the deadline, 'n I'll donate all the points I can get, 'tween last years donation, 'n this years donation,....


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... It's atad Early for Christmas,.....
> But as last year, remind me nearer the deadline, 'n I'll donate all the points I can get, 'tween last years donation, 'n this years donation,....


Would you believe I just made a Christmas gift in my shop?

Yeah, your right-- I didn't :wink2: But I put 1000 points in Hopes account!


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

They key to beating last year's total donation is getting started early. I started all 4 sites on the same day this year.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

Just so everyone knows where we are with points at the start of this, less than 24 hours into the drive.

ContractorTalk.com 21,193 points
PaintTalk.com 13,346 points
ElectricianTalk.com 9,659 points
DIYChatroom.com 4,970


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

It looks like PaintTalk.com is fixing to catch up with ContractorTalk.com

ContractorTalk.com 21,193 points
PaintTalk.com 17,030
ElectricianTalk.com 9,659 points
DIYChatroom.com 6,242

Let's get this going! :biggrin2:


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

ContractorTalk.com 23,149
PaintTalk.com 17,518
ElectricianTalk.com 12,359
DIYChatroom.com 6,242


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

ContractorTalk.com 23,149
PaintTalk.com 18,338
ElectricianTalk.com 13,541
DIYChatroom.com 7,776


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Donated all my points last year, so don't have many left. All 684 are headed to HOPE


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

It's time to get serious about this!

ContractorTalk.com 24,558
PaintTalk.com 18,424
DIYChatroom.com 17,842
ElectricianTalk.com 14,199


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

What few I had are gone now!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't need no stinkin' 3000 points. Sending.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

We gotta be closing the gap....


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Bump...........come on folks...pony up.
We can smoke them contractors.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I keep trying to access the link at the top of the new posts page, but keep getting the message that I am blocked by administrator, because I am not authorized to access that section.

ED


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> I keep trying to access the link at the top of the new posts page, but keep getting the message that I am blocked by administrator, because I am not authorized to access that section.
> 
> ED


Admin, the link is not working for us common folk.
Getting it fixed should net more donations.

Changed my sig.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

de-nagorg said:


> I keep trying to access the link at the top of the new posts page, but keep getting the message that I am blocked by administrator, because I am not authorized to access that section.
> 
> ED


Please clarify- Are you saying the link to Rewards in the link bar doesn't work?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Sticky not working.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I donated my points earlier this week and had the same issue as noted above re: the pinned link.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Reported issue to support--


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

Announcement don't usually work from the "new posts" link.

You have to click the announcement in one of the forums.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Could you sticky the thread at the top of each forum? Or a thread with a link?

I don't know about most members, but I look at New Posts mostly.
Great place to advertise.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

DIYChatroom.com is currently in the lead.

DIYChatroom.com 34,381
ContractorTalk.com 26,308
ElectricianTalk.com 19,996
PaintTalk.com 18,596


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey, hey, hey !!!


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

Done, every little bit helps!


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

You're right.

Cleaned out my stash again.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

If we are going to beat last years donation, we need to start getting very serious about this. Get busy donating your points, dang it! :biggrin2:

DIYChatroom.com 38,789
ContractorTalk.com 26,308
ElectricianTalk.com 20,340
PaintTalk.com 18,810


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm still building my donation up,

So keep your patience cool :vs_cool:, and remind me once more a few days before the cutoff day.

THANK YOU

ED


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> I'm still building my donation up,
> 
> So keep your patience cool :vs_cool:, and remind me once more a few days before the cutoff day.
> 
> ...


You can donate more than once. That way if you forget or something comes up where you don't get online for a few days before the cutoff, at least you gave something earlier.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I was busy last year when this was going on and completely missed it. So, 2,092 points donated right now. My total amount since we started collecting points.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

DIYChatroom.com 40,881
ContractorTalk.com 30,436
ElectricianTalk.com 26,328
PaintTalk.com 20,044


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Sent a residual 500. Can't let ContractorTalk get ahead, guys.

EDIT: I'm a dunderhead. I put MY name in the "to" box instead of Hope. Can someone tell me how to reverse or correct this.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Cleaned out my cache.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Never mind. The points didn't go anywhere. Sent them to Hope.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I just emptied my pocket to this ; 3500.

Let's keep it going and beat the last years amount of 204,617.

II am sure that there are more points out there, We can all see who has what right there in the posters profile.

So what is holding ya'll up.

I put mine in and I'm the stingiest person here.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I just dropped off a few.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

I dumped mine a month ago and will do it again closer to the date for cut off.

Need a few good topics in CBR to build them back up. LOL


----------



## Californiadecks (Aug 30, 2012)

Cbr doesn't count I don't think.


_______________________
[emoji631] AMERICA FIRST [emoji631]

No source? Consider it my opinion or satirical


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

1,036 for the kiddo's.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

The contractors have pulled back into the lead. If we are going to come anywhere close to the amount we were able to reach last year, we have to get 100% serious about donating our reward points right now!

ContractorTalk.com 78,658
DIYChatroom.com 57,333
ElectricianTalk.com 26,402
PaintTalk.com 21,110

The deadline for donating rewards points this year will be on December 3, 2017


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Just donated my 6314 points to Hope. :smile:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I should have 100+ more to donate by the 12/03/17 deadline so That will help a little.

Don't worry much, I'm sure some of the fine folks here are procrastinating, but will get to this soon.


ED


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I wait till the end as I have for every year. Toys for Tots has gotten everyone of my points since I have been here but they won't be enough to catch ContractorTalk unless some other folks start chipping in.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Your 8300+ will sure put a dent in it though, and good for you that you are generous enough to give to the kids.


ED


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Hey Cricket.
I see 960 points by your name....let's have em...ha..


Advertise folks....look at my sig below.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

123pugsy said:


> Hey Cricket.
> I see 960 points by your name....let's have em...ha..
> 
> 
> Advertise folks....look at my sig below.


I suggested that last year, was told that she was an employee and not entitled to earn them, but they accumulate anyway.?


ED


----------



## digitalplumber (Jul 8, 2011)

24 more from me!


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

123pugsy said:


> Hey Cricket.
> I see 960 points by your name....let's have em...ha..
> 
> 
> Advertise folks....look at my sig below.


Since I work for the company I am not eligible for reward points. Points within my account are simply for testing purposes.

Because of this, I donate locally.


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Cricket said:


> Since I work for the company I am not eligible for reward points. Points within my account are simply for testing purposes.
> 
> Because of this, I donate locally.


OK, you're off the hook, ha....

Advertise people!


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> I wait till the end as I have for every year. Toys for Tots has gotten everyone of my points since I have been here but they won't be enough to catch ContractorTalk unless some other folks start chipping in.



Did I miss a post ? What _IS_ the actual cut-off date ?
:vs_worry:


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

dd57chevy said:


> Did I miss a post ? What _IS_ the actual cut-off date ?
> :vs_worry:



Dec. 3


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

400 more, done..


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Cricket said:


> Since I work for the company I am not eligible for reward points. Points within my account are simply for testing purposes.
> 
> Because of this, I donate locally.


There should be another button for those that are donating all their points so that any new points would just be taken at the close of that drive.:vs_cool:


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

The contractors remain in the lead, as of this morning. If we are going to come anywhere close to the amount we were able to reach last year, we have to get 100% serious about donating our reward points right now!

ContractorTalk.com 104,915
DIYChatroom.com 67,291
PaintTalk.com 26,724
ElectricianTalk.com 26,662


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> If we are going to come anywhere close to the amount we were able to reach last year....


I think part of the problem is a lot of guys dumped multiple years worth of points last year. This year, we only had a years worth to give.

Some of us also made a second donation last year in the last day or two, to clear points earned after the first donation. I plan on it and hope others will too.

So we need to find a way to get some of the others to donate their points.
Any ideas ?

Its that, or start playing games to help each other earn higher point counts.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I personally can't get any more dedicated to giving the points up.

And I think that posting just for the points is "rigging the system", So I keep to doing as I always have, help where I can, keep my political opinions to myself, and post a daily joke for the entertainment of others.

And as oso said last year I had a few years buildup, But I did miss a few weeks in the summer while I was hospitalized .

I now have around 175 or so to give nearer the deadline.

And if I miss it (giving them up) the day before the 12/03/17 date, you have my permission to go ahead and take them.

I have a couple of minor surgeries coming up next week and hope to return to "life as usual", but you never know.

I repeat if I can't give my stash the day before cutoff, you have my permission to do it for me.


ED


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

The contractors remain in the lead, as of this morning. If we are going to come anywhere close to the amount we were able to reach last year, we have to get 100% serious about donating our reward points right now!

ContractorTalk.com 109,665
DIYChatroom.com 81,577
PaintTalk.com 32,110
ElectricianTalk.com 26,838


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

I will be camping next week so I need to make sure that y'all keep bumping this while I am away.

We have very little time left to make this happen.


ContractorTalk.com 125,065
DIYChatroom.com 83,527
PaintTalk.com 32,306
ElectricianTalk.com 26,892


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

8600 points on the way. 

Holy smokes. We did 600,000 rewards points last year between on the sites. 

We are no where on pace to do that this year if we don't get moving!!

We aren't even 1/2 way to what we did last year!!!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Come on people.....tis the Season.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

BIG Johnson said:


> Dec. 3


Ayuh,.... Then that's the day I give up _All _the points I can get,....

Just as last year, My 1st. year,....


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

About a week to go, and I'm building as many as I can without seeming to "game" the system.

Should have 50 + more by then to give up.

Already gave twice, but every little bit will help.


ED


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm typing this to get more points to give away...


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

A coupla more, what the heck......


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

123pugsy said:


> I'm typing this to get more points to give away...


Ok,.... I'm in,....

How are the points awarded,..??
So many per post,..??
Does the length of the post matter,..??
Or which forum it's in,..??


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Bondo said:


> Ok,.... I'm in,....
> 
> How are the points awarded,..??
> So many per post,..??
> ...


2 points per post and it appears any forum gives them...one word is enough for you strong silent types, even,...ah, ya...ha....


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

YEP. But it must be 5 characters, was just told that YEP aint big enough.


ED


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, how many points is this post worth?

I wish they gave extra points for editing typos...


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

123pugsy said:


> 2 points per post and it appears any forum gives them...one word is enough for you strong silent types, even,...ah, ya...ha....


Ayuh,.... I guess I'd better get to post paddin',....

It'd be nice to crack 7,000 posts, 'n add another 50 or so points for the kiddies,...

To bad I can't steal some of my 63,000 posts from over at iboats.com,....


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... I guess I'd better get to post paddin',....
> 
> It'd be nice to crack 7,000 posts, 'n add another 50 or so points for the kiddies,...
> 
> To bad I can't steal some of my 63,000 posts from over at iboats.com,....


5 days


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

BIG Johnson said:


> 5 days


Ayuh,.... I'm workin' on it,..... :vs_cool:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... I'm workin' on it,..... :vs_cool:


As am I. 

ED


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

What's the count Cricket?


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

windows on wash said:


> what's the count cricket?


95,108


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

100 more coming in, this post gives me 2 points to add to the kitty.

I'm all in again.

Now to build more for next year.


ED


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

172 more. I'm done for this year.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

450 more. That's about it until cut off date.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

The last 82 for the year. 

Thanks to all of you "Santa's Helpers". It's nice to think of the smiles our effort will bring to the kids.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

OK , _admittedly ,_ I'm a guy who counts to 5 & sometimes gets 3 of the numbers _wrong_ , :biggrin2: , but why don't my points disappear after I've donated them ?
A window pops up and _SAYS_ I donated them .....:vs_worry:


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

dd57chevy said:


> OK , _admittedly ,_ I'm a guy who counts to 5 & sometimes gets 3 of the numbers _wrong_ , :biggrin2: , but why don't my points disappear after I've donated them ?
> A window pops up and _SAYS_ I donated them .....:vs_worry:


must have gave them to yourself....that's what I did the first time.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... _Tomorrow_,...... Santa gets _All_ I've got,.....


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Last day?


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

dd57chevy said:


> OK , _admittedly ,_ I'm a guy who counts to 5 & sometimes gets 3 of the numbers _wrong_ , :biggrin2: , but why don't my points disappear after I've donated them ?
> A window pops up and _SAYS_ I donated them .....:vs_worry:


I see you've got it sorted out.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Regardless of the point count overall, in competition with the other forums, there are no LOSERS, only WINNERS and that's the kids. Good job to all who participated.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Alright,.... I just sent supplies to Santa,.... 

2476 was best I could do,....

_Happiest of holidays to All_,......


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

This thread is closed while I total the points.


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

ContractorTalk.com 165,971
DIYChatroom.com 102,196
ElectricianTalk.com 34,002
PaintTalk.com 32,592

Total Points 334,761

Any donations following these totals will apply to next year.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

We'll beat them next year, here's 2 points for next time.

To all donors, GOOD FOR YOU, I'm sure the tykes appreciate your efforts.


May y'all have a great holiday season.


ED


----------



## Admin (Dec 8, 2003)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f39/our-2017-marine-toys-tots-donation-571969/


----------

